# I passed on a Bridgestone 500...



## bismo37 (Mar 22, 2002)

So I was driving back from a ride and saw a shiny blue steel road bike sitting in someone's front yard with a big For Sale sign on it. I did a quick U-Turn and gave it a better look: Bridgestone 500. I was hoping for an old Trek.

I didn't bother looking at the components (I was in the car driving slowly past with no good place to park.) It had shifters on the stem and and those really crap-metal brake levers. It looked to be maybe a 54cm and probably too small for me.

They wanted $60 and it was probably worth it for the frame if I wanted to make it a fixie or make it an old commmuter/beater with racks.

What do you guys think? Seems like a low-end Bridgestone from the early to mid 80s, pre RB-1 era from what I can see on Sheldon's page.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Keep driving.


----------



## bicyclerepairman (Mar 12, 2003)

Mid to late 1980's Bridgestone 500's and 500T's were nice bikes; they were comparable to mid-level Treks and did not come with stem shifters or low end brake levers. If I saw one with the kind of low end components you describe, my first thought would be that it had, sometime in its history, been stolen and chopped.


----------

